# battery help needed pleeze



## steuys (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi all,can anybody help whats the best size of leisure batterys to get,at the moment i have two under the pasenger seat the space is only big enough for two at 200mm high 165mm wide and 270mm long all the big batterys like a 110 are very large,should i stick with two or go for one big one HELP !! please 

 stu


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I would go for as bigger capacity as you can fit in the space be it 2 or 1 battery..


----------



## steuys (Feb 6, 2010)

*battery*

Will it make a difference with one or two if i go for one i could get a big capacity one in

stu


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: battery*



steuys said:


> Will it make a difference with one or two if i go for one i could get a big capacity one in
> 
> stu


I have a 230AH and a 225AH the only thing is they are very heavy so beware.

I would say keep to good brands and good a supplier, buy at a place where you can take it back what ever battery you buy. Mail order places can be cheaper but can be hassle if something goes wrong.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

power max or crown are very good just for startes.... and as big as you can get in.... weight is not a problem for us but just make sure about the weight in one's van.... yes I do understand about the height and you dont have much choise I have one under the driving seat and two or three in the rear must be around 100Kgs in the rear.....


----------



## steuys (Feb 6, 2010)

*battery*

Cheers Clive weight shouldnt be a prob,might opt for one under each seat at mo there is nothing under drivers seat but two under passenger one could get a big one under each just have to move cables sigh more hassles

thanks for help


----------

